# RTL8188CE /w rtwn(4): 802.11n mode?



## zirias@ (Jul 9, 2022)

I rarely use my little notebook (or netbook?), still it starts to annoy me it's operating in 802.11g mode, mostly because this makes updates soooo slow 

So, just dropping relevant info here, hoping someone knows a way to make it use 802.11n.

/boot/loader.conf:

```
# RTL8188CE + firmware
if_rtwn_pci_load="YES"
rtwn-rtl8192cfwE_load="YES"
rtwn-rtl8192cfwE_B_load="YES"
legal.realtek.license_ack=1
```

/etc/rc.conf:

```
ipv6_activate_all_interfaces="YES"
rtsold_enable="YES"
rtsold_flags="-aF"
wlans_rtwn0="wlan0"
ifconfig_wlan0="WPA DHCP"
```

`ifconfig`:

```
wlan0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
    ether 60:d8:19:cc:57:30
    inet6 fe80::62d8:19ff:fecc:5730%wlan0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x3
    inet6 2001:470:72ae:99:62d8:19ff:fecc:5730 prefixlen 64 autoconf
    inet 192.168.99.4 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.99.255
    groups: wlan
    ssid home.palmen-it.de channel 11 (2462 MHz 11g) bssid b0:be:76:53:af:64
    regdomain FCC country US authmode WPA2/802.11i privacy ON
    deftxkey UNDEF AES-CCM 2:128-bit txpower 30 bmiss 7 scanvalid 60
    protmode CTS wme roaming MANUAL
    parent interface: rtwn0
    media: IEEE 802.11 Wireless Ethernet OFDM/18Mbps mode 11g
    status: associated
    nd6 options=23<PERFORMNUD,ACCEPT_RTADV,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
```

`pciconf`:

```
rtwn0@pci0:1:0:0:    class=0x028000 rev=0x01 hdr=0x00 vendor=0x10ec device=0x8176 subvendor=0x10ec subdevice=0x8195
    vendor     = 'Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd.'
    device     = 'RTL8188CE 802.11b/g/n WiFi Adapter'
    class      = network
```

BTW I see multiple subforums where this could match, feel free to move if you think this is the wrong one...


----------



## zirias@ (Jul 9, 2022)

Got the hint on IRC that a wrong regdomain can cause all sorts of problems, so fixing that is definitely a good idea, therefore changed /etc/rc.conf:

```
ifconfig_wlan0="WPA DHCP country DE"
```

Unfortunately, this still doesn't enable 802.11n 

```
wlan0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
    ether 60:d8:19:cc:57:30
    inet6 fe80::62d8:19ff:fecc:5730%wlan0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x3
    inet6 2001:470:72ae:99:62d8:19ff:fecc:5730 prefixlen 64 autoconf
    inet 192.168.99.4 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.99.255
    groups: wlan
    ssid home.palmen-it.de channel 11 (2462 MHz 11g) bssid b0:be:76:53:af:64
    regdomain ETSI country DE authmode WPA2/802.11i privacy ON
    deftxkey UNDEF AES-CCM 2:128-bit txpower 30 bmiss 7 scanvalid 60
    protmode CTS wme roaming MANUAL
    parent interface: rtwn0
    media: IEEE 802.11 Wireless Ethernet OFDM/36Mbps mode 11g
    status: associated
    nd6 options=23<PERFORMNUD,ACCEPT_RTADV,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
```


----------



## blackhaz (Jul 15, 2022)

Same here with ASUS N10 USB dongle:

rtwn0 on uhub0
rtwn0: <Realtek 802.11n NIC, class 0/0, rev 2.00/0.00, addr 6> on usbus0
rtwn0: MAC/BB RTL8188EU, RF 6052 1T1R

wlan1: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
    ether 3c:7c:3f:3c:6a:d2
    inet 192.168.0.28 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.0.255
    groups: wlan
    ssid VM0833161 channel 1 (2412 MHz 11g ht/20) bssid 18:35:d1:55:d8:39
    regdomain FCC country US authmode WPA2/802.11i privacy ON
    deftxkey UNDEF AES-CCM 3:128-bit txpower 30 bmiss 7 scanvalid 60
    protmode CTS ht20 ampdulimit 64k ampdudensity 8 shortgi -stbc -ldpc
    -uapsd wme roaming MANUAL
    parent interface: rtwn0
    media: IEEE 802.11 Wireless Ethernet MCS mode 11ng
    status: associated
    nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>

Can't get it to operate at 802.11n, although not sure if 11g ht/20 should be interpreted as 802.11n? Confused.


----------



## Alexander88207 (Jul 16, 2022)

afaik, rtwn have no 802.11n support at all. Only 802.11a/g.


----------



## blackhaz (Jul 16, 2022)

FreeBSD Wiki shows urtwn supports 802.11n, and it appears to have been merged with rtwn.


----------

